# How to Connect 5.1 Audio system on Gaming Laptop?



## Honey (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi guys,
I had good gaming pc, but i sold my whole Desktop for Portability, im becoming more busy day by day,
laptop was good option for me.
Im Music lover, i have 5.1 System, that have *3 Audio Jacks, *one for Front,one for back and one for Subwoofer,
so in laptop im only able to put one audio jack, does laptop supports 5.1?
how can i solve this issue?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 27, 2021)

No unfortunately your laptop only supports stereo - 2 channels (one port), not 5.1 - 6 channels (three ports). You can however do stereo surround over all speakers, stereo to 5.1 splitter.
This solution will give you 'Stereo Surround' NOT true surround (three ports), you can also try speaker virtualization which converts 6-8 channels into 2 channels.

Example: Definition of DTS Surround Sensation | PCMag - not really sure if virtual over stereo surround will work well though.


----------



## Honey (Jan 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> No unfortunately your laptop only supports stereo - 2 channels (one port), not 5.1 - 6 channels (three ports). You can however do stereo surround over all speakers, stereo to 5.1 splitter.
> This solution will give you 'Stereo Surround' NOT true surround (three ports), you can also try speaker virtualization which converts 6-8 channels into 2 channels.
> 
> Example: Definition of DTS Surround Sensation | PCMag - not really sure if virtual over stereo surround will work well though.


Will usb sound help to make true 5.1 audio? For example that product





						Anself 5.1 Audio Rush SPDIF Coaxial to 5.1/2.1 Channel DTS/AC-3 Audio Decoder Surround Sound Rush for STB DVD Player HD Player Xbox 360 EU Plug : Amazon.in: Electronics
					

Anself 5.1 Audio Rush SPDIF Coaxial to 5.1/2.1 Channel DTS/AC-3 Audio Decoder Surround Sound Rush for STB DVD Player HD Player Xbox 360 EU Plug : Amazon.in: Electronics



					www.amazon.in


----------



## evernessince (Jan 27, 2021)

Most laptops only have a single audio output jack.

The only device that can give you that functionality is an external DAC.  Specifically one that supports outputting surround sound.

Something like this: https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x3

This device connects to your PC via USB and can output to any speaker system or headphones.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 27, 2021)

What evernessince said. It's sad that laptop manufactures don't make a 6-8 channel bespoke connector head and port that's one cable into 3-4 x 3.5mm pins.
Usually with laptops its the space for connectors, although I'm 100% sure two extra 3.5mm ports is not that hard to fit in.


----------

